
Dynamic Drawing: Broadening Practice and Participation in Procedural Art (2017) [pdf] - AriaMinaei
https://web.media.mit.edu/~jacobsj/resources/jjacobs_dissertation_final_optimized.pdf
======
ptk921
Dr. Jacobs provides an excellent overview in this video of their dissertation
defense: [https://www.media.mit.edu/events/jennifer-jacobs-
dissertatio...](https://www.media.mit.edu/events/jennifer-jacobs-dissertation-
defense/)

~~~
AriaMinaei
I had missed this one. Thank you!

------
angleofrepose
I haven't had the chance to give this a really solid skim or do any background
searches for the author or any related work, but given that, what do you like
about this? Why do you post it, why do you think it is interesting, or what
did you learn from it?

I intend to check it out, do you have any leads for me? Or suggested sections?

Thank you.

~~~
AriaMinaei
I believe there is untapped creative potential in procedural art. It is an
under-explored area because of lack of tooling imo.

Dr. Jacobs' work is the best manifestation of the idea of "composable tooling"
in the context of procedural art.

This video explains the idea in a way that I found very accessible for myself:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKWraWSERlY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKWraWSERlY)

~~~
justanothersys
It’s really good, thank you for sharing her work. I think there are many areas
to continue exploring here. I’ve personally built interfaces that favor
recording and repeating direct user input to vary brush parameters such as
shape, rotation, position, offset and color, which makes for a very intuitive
drawing experience. Towards the end of her paper she emphasizes both this
aspect of unconventional interface design and fostering a new ecosystem of
tools with different interface metaphors to help with expressivity, which is
really vital from my experience as well. Most important to this domain is that
we stop thinking about graphics tools as trinket chests of features and start
designing them using a wholistic approach, as if they were musical
instruments. ([https://youtu.be/ndz-co7Xpn8](https://youtu.be/ndz-co7Xpn8),
[https://youtu.be/Up2-myTEviE](https://youtu.be/Up2-myTEviE))

~~~
AriaMinaei
Wow, these are very interesting. Thanks for sharing them here.

